# Jerry Poteet - Paul Vunak



## K831

I recently moved and am looking at new schools to train at. It looks like, given the opportunities, this will necessitate a change in styles. 

I have found two schools that claim to teach JKD in my area. It would appear that one schools instructor was trained directly under Jerry Poteet, the other from a Paul Vunak school. I know little about JKD, other than some exposure through some FMA classes I dabbled in. Having been a Kenpo student, I understand the politcal issues that come when a teacher dies, and students go their seperate ways. This is not intended to be a "who is better" question, but  a "what can I expect, what will differ in the material?" type of question. I am looking for street self defense, practicality etc as I don't have the time nor inclination to compete. Thanks.


----------



## simplicity

Where did you move?


----------



## K831

Back to AZ, now in Mesa.


----------



## arnisador

The Paul Vunak PFS stuff is usually a relatively limited curriculum focusing on material from boxing, Muay Thai, Savate, FMA, and Wing Chun. It's a simple, direct, enter-and-clinch system. I've studied it for years and it's effective, alive, and really brings out your attributes. I recommend it. I don't know Mr. Poteet's approach but of course he has a great rep.!


----------



## pmosiun

The person who cheorograph the fight scene in Dragon The Bruce Lee story starring Jason Scott Lee is Jerry Poteet. Jerry Poteet teach Jeet Kune Do exactly as what he has learn from the Jun Fan Gung Fu LA school. He is also recognize by the Bruce Lee Foundation.


----------



## punisher73

One thing to consider is if the Paul Vunak instructor is a full instructor under him or someone who went through the abreviated weekend course.  You can be an "assistant instructor" under Vunak after attending a weekend course and then paying membership dues.


----------



## ChinJiNing

If I were you, I would go and try out both and see which suits you better. We all can give you suggestions as to who we think is best and would recommend. But it is up to you to decide for yourself, which one of the instructors best fit your needs.


----------



## paulH

low line side kicks are imo one of the most devastating tools we have when used aggressivley... 

so im a big fan of the stuff poteet teaches...

but go to both see which instructor / class suits you better...


----------



## K831

Thanks for the info fellas. Any suggestions on schools in AZ Phoenix / east valley area?


----------



## unladylikedefnse

Below are Paul Vunak's certified instructors in Arizona

    * John Nottingham - Pheonix, AZ - www.fighting.net/johnn
    * Sal Banuelos - Gilbert, AZ - www.fighting.net/salb

I hope that helps. Speaking of Paul Vunak, is anyone going to his annual retreat in August? 



punisher73 said:


> One thing to consider is if the Paul Vunak instructor is a full instructor under him or someone who went through the abreviated weekend course.  You can be an "assistant instructor" under Vunak after attending a weekend course and then paying membership dues.


----------

